# تصميم محطة صرف صحي



## ماجدى فارس (21 فبراير 2011)

أريد المساعده فى تصميم محطة صرف صحى تصرف 800 م3/يوم:87:


----------



## احباب الله (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لمساعدتك بهذا الموضوع ارجوا مراسلتي نحن نصمم ونبيع محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي وبتقنية mbbr
شركة مهارة النمر للمقاولات والتجارة العامة وانا اسف لاخواني اعضاء الملتقى الموضوع معقد وكبير ولا استطيع نشرة لانه يحتاج وقت كثير وايضا النت ضعيف في التحميل ولكن مستعد للمساعده اكتب اسم الشركة وتجد الاميل وراسلني


----------



## SaoPaulo (30 يناير 2013)

احباب الله قال:


> السلام عليكملمساعدتك بهذا الموضوع ارجوا مراسلتي نحن نصمم ونبيع محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي وبتقنية mbbrشركة مهارة النمر للمقاولات والتجارة العامة وانا اسف لاخواني اعضاء الملتقى الموضوع معقد وكبير ولا استطيع نشرة لانه يحتاج وقت كثير وايضا النت ضعيف في التحميل ولكن مستعد للمساعده اكتب اسم الشركة وتجد الاميل وراسلني


السلام عليكم انا شريف مهندس ميكانيكا بشتغل في مكتب استشاري في السعوديه و معانا مشروع كمبوند و عايزين نعملو محطة معالجه سواء mbr او mbbr فلو في كاتالوجات او simple line diagram و مقاسات مكونات المحطه علما بان المحطة سوف تكون بسعة 300 متر مكعب يومي و سوف تكون تحت الارض و يوجد امكانيه بعيد عن الموضوع بترشيحكم للمالك فنرجو التواصل و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

